# Psychisch welzijn > Geestelijke gezondheid >  Faal Angsten

## John_Swain

Omdat ik bepaalde verhalen gewoon kwijt wou en niet echt me plek daarvoor kon vinden op het internet ben ik maar eens diep gaan zoeken. En ben op dit forum gestuit.

Ik zal me even voorstellen,
Ik ben John,
iermand dus met een licht verstandelijke handicap. Ik vermeld dit even omdat ik soms weleens in de war kan raken met wat ik zeg en zal het fijn dat men daar een beetje rekening mee houd.  :Smile: 
mensen hebben soms een iets te hoge verwachting van mij.

Voor de rest ben ik sinds 3 dagen geleden erachter gekomen dat ik een flinke soort van Faal angst heb. Ik heb de kenmerken zo eens opgezocht wat het precies betekent en wat je tegen kan komen, 90% klopt er dan ook van.

Nou ben ik dus tot conlusie gekomen dat mijn vriendin dit ook al wist al voor dat ik dit wist... mjah... odd.. afijn het lijkt er soms toch op dat ze er niet mee kan omgaan. Ze heeft veel problemen ook die zij met haar ouders niet bespreekt dat leeft ze dan vervolgens op mij uit. En ik ben dan zon persoon die vast komt te zitten, en dan de verkeerde dingen zegt tegen over haar. Terwijl ik het helemaal niet zo bedoelde....
Hierna voel ik mij dan ook een vreselijke eikel en ben ik een mislukt persoon en wil ik niks anders dan dood...

Aangezien ik Faal angst heb vroeg ik mij ook wel af of daar 1 of andere instantie voor is die daar gespecialiseerd in is.

Ik hoor graag meningen en reacties hier over.
Bedankt alvast.

----------


## Allesandro

Ik zou er eens mee naar je huisarts stappen. Dit klinkt gek maar ik weet zeker dat hij je serieus neemt. Deze zijn er namelijk echt niet alleen voor lichamelijke dingen. Als je er ergens meezit kan je prima bij hem of haar aankloppen. 

Hij zal je geheid doorverwijzen naar het RIAGG of dergelijke waar ze je hulp kunnen bieden. Ik weet zeker dat er goede cursussen/therapien voor bestaan.

Veel succes.

----------


## Nora

Ik kan me voorstellen dat mensen je te hoog inschatten. Je schrijft namenlijk heel goed zonder schrijffouten. Dat kan ik niet altijd van mensen zeggen die geen verstandelijke handicap hebben. Kan het niet zijn, omdat men je te hoog inschat dat je daardoor faalangst hebt? Je wilt jezelf bewijzen dat hun beeld klopt, maar kan dat niet waar maken.

Ik vind het een herkenbaar gevoel dat je na een conflict met iemand van wie je houdt jezelf een mislukt persoon voelt. Ik heb dat vaak gevoeld met m'n moeder toen ik jonger was. Ik lette dan teveel op wat ik zelf fout had gedaan, maar zag niet in dat de ander ook een aandeel had in het conflict. Dus denk ik dat jij ook teveel kijkt naar wat jezelf fout doet en dat je ook te hoge eisen aan jezelf stelt. Je wilt eigenlijk anderen niet teleurstellen. Misschien zit ik helemaal niet goed en zeg ik dingen die nergens op slaan. Toch hoop ik dat je er iets aan hebt.

Het RIAGG heeft inderdaad allerlei cursussen die je zouden kunnen helpen. Ik weet eigenlijk niet of je ze ook gelijk kunt bereiken. Zou je eens kunnen proberen. Of via de huisarts.

Groetjes, Nora

----------


## John_Swain

Hoi Nora,
Bedankt voor je reactie.

Zoals jij het uitdrukt zo klopt het ook.

Echter wat ik wel jammer vind, dat ALS ik het uitleg aan "normale" mensen over mijn mankementen, ze mij dan behandelen alsof ik achterlijk ben...

Het is of een hoog nivo of een laag nivo.... soms kan ik er echt niet bij....

Ben blij om te lezen dat dit een bekent probleem is. Ben ik tenminste niet de enige. Hoewel ik heb wel een dodelijk kwaal die maar 5 mensen over de hele wereld hebben... dus speciaal ben ik zowiezo ;-)
Hoewel ik mij soms niet zo wil voelen... ik wil meedraaien met de maatschapij... maar nog steeds lukt het mij niet om daar een weg in te vinden....
Er is veel gepraat maar tot nu toe is er nog weinig uitgekomen....

Nou ja blijven hopen... en natuurlijk gewoon doorgaan!

----------

